# Wheel color



## dhinnah (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the correct color for the back side of Rally II wheels?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a gray. I used a color on mine called Ford Dove Gray because some of my research said that was the "right " one. I think it looks good but who knows if it would pass muster with a concours judge?

Bear


----------

